# Hinrich



## Tom

STAY AWAY FROM HIM...you already have bob Sura...and they are the same player. Don't waste you pick. Take Reese gaines he Makes Height in the backcourt a non-issue.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

I'd like Ridnour


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> I'd like Ridnour


Why


----------

